# صلاتى لهذا الصباح !!!



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2010)

*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
الهى الصالح الحنون
لك ارفع قلبى بالصلاه بالشكر اولا
وكلى رجاء ان تكمل معى هذا اليوم وكل يوم  
وان تحمينى من عمل الشرير وتدابير اعوانه
 انظر لحاجتى وضعفاتى واسندنى وقوينى يا الهى
فليس لى سواك لاطلب منه المعونه
وليس لى رجاء ارضى 
 استمع واستجب لى بشفاعة والدتك العذراء الطاهره مريم وكل مصاف القديسين
+++ أميييييييين +++​*


----------



## youhnna (7 أبريل 2010)

*اميييييييييييين
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (7 أبريل 2010)

*امين
ربنا يحافظ عليكي*


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2010)

امين

ربنا يعوضك يا دونا ويحافظ عليكي


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أبريل 2010)

*باسم يسوع يا دونا*

*امييييييييييين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *اميييييييييييين
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*ربنا يعطيك يوم مبارك با سمه
اميييييين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *امين
> ربنا يحافظ عليكي*



*امين يا رب بارك ابنك ماجد واعطيه سؤال قلبه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> امين
> 
> ربنا يعوضك يا دونا ويحافظ عليكي



*وعليكى يا غاليه :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *باسم يسوع يا دونا*
> 
> *امييييييييييين*



*ربنا يحميكى ويباركك اختى الحبيبه ويعطيكى سؤال قلبك 
أمييييين*


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (7 أبريل 2010)

امييييييييييييييييييييين

ربنا يعطيكى ما تتمنى
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2010)

خادمة رب المجد قال:


> امييييييييييييييييييييين
> 
> ربنا يعطيكى ما تتمنى
> ​



*امين يا رب
ويعطيكى سؤال قلبك يا خادمة رب المجد :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## kalimooo (10 أبريل 2010)

*
شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2010)

اميـــن 
شكرا دونا على الصلاه الجميله
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (11 أبريل 2010)

> ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
> الهى الصالح الحنون
> لك ارفع قلبى بالصلاه بالشكر اولا
> وكلى رجاء ان تكمل معى هذا اليوم وكل يوم
> ...


 
امين
اقبل صلاتنا يارب 


شكرا لك​


----------



## happy angel (13 أبريل 2010)

*الهي الهي ارفع صرخة عميقة  ربي والهي أعني 
فأنا أعترف لك بأخطائي وضعفاتي انني حزينة جدا لأن روحك القدوس قد كشف لي عن 
كبريائي فأنا لست تلك الوديعة الخاضعة 
 لا قوة تقدر ان تفصلني 
او تشغلني عنك لكنني لست راضية عما أنا فيه لأنه يجب ان يكون لي فكر المسيح 
وأن أسير الدرب حسب وصاياك لا حسب افكاري وقراراتي الهي هأنا اليوم اطلب منك 
 اشفني من دائي ردّ لي بهجتي وصفائي دعني انظر الى الأمور بمنظارك 
وأتصرف بما يليق كأبنة لك .*​


----------



## bahaa_06 (13 أبريل 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح​*
> *الهى الصالح الحنون*
> *لك ارفع قلبى بالصلاه بالشكر اولا*
> *وكلى رجاء ان تكمل معى هذا اليوم وكل يوم *
> ...


*آمين *
*يا رب استجيب *​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أبريل 2010)

*

"ليستجيب لك الرب في يوم الضيق. ليرفعك اسم إله يعقوب."


آمين



شكرا للصلاه الجميله المبتدئه بالشكر

​*


----------



## jojo_angelic (13 أبريل 2010)

دونـا الغاليـــه أول مـره اق عد على النت الصبح الــرب يستجيب لصلاتـــك من أجــل الجميـــــع  

( انـي لـرافــع عيني الى السماء ويداي ممدوتـان اليـــك يارب
  العــــلا أسمـــع صلاتـــي واستجــب دعـــــــــــاي)


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> شكراااااااا جزيلا
> 
> سلام المسيح معك
> ...









[/url][/IMG]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اميـــن
> شكرا دونا على الصلاه الجميله
> ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2010)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> امين
> اقبل صلاتنا يارب
> 
> 
> شكرا لك​









[/url][/IMG]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *الهي الهي ارفع صرخة عميقة  ربي والهي أعني
> فأنا أعترف لك بأخطائي وضعفاتي انني حزينة جدا لأن روحك القدوس قد كشف لي عن
> كبريائي فأنا لست تلك الوديعة الخاضعة
> لا قوة تقدر ان تفصلني
> ...








[/url][/IMG]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2010)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *آمين *
> *يا رب استجيب *​








[/url][/IMG]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> "ليستجيب لك الرب في يوم الضيق. ليرفعك اسم إله يعقوب."
> 
> ...








[/url][/IMG]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2010)

jojo_angelic قال:


> دونـا الغاليـــه أول مـره اق عد على النت الصبح الــرب يستجيب لصلاتـــك من أجــل الجميـــــع
> 
> ( انـي لـرافــع عيني الى السماء ويداي ممدوتـان اليـــك يارب
> العــــلا أسمـــع صلاتـــي واستجــب دعـــــــــــاي)








[/url][/IMG]​


----------



## christianbible5 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

> ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
> الهى الصالح الحنون
> لك ارفع قلبى بالصلاه بالشكر اولا


*ميرسي اختي الرب ينور دربك...*
*ارفع هذه الصلات عن نية الساعين لنشر كلمة الرب...*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *ميرسي اختي الرب ينور دربك...*
> *ارفع هذه الصلات عن نية الساعين لنشر كلمة الرب...*



*امين ربنا يسمع لصلواتنا 
ميرررسى اخى الغالى
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## tamav maria (28 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح​*
> *الهى الصالح الحنون*
> *لك ارفع قلبى بالصلاه بالشكر اولا*
> *وكلى رجاء ان تكمل معى هذا اليوم وكل يوم *
> ...


 
الله الله يادونا 
صلاه روووووووووووعه جدا
ميرسي ياقمره


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 نوفمبر 2010)

netta قال:


> الله الله يادونا
> صلاه روووووووووووعه جدا
> ميرسي ياقمره



*ميرررسى حبيبتى خالص
ربنا معاكى يا نيتا اليوم وكل يوم :94:*


----------

